# 1960's Cadillac Pics POST EM HERE



## 3onthetree

Hey Guys, looking for all the 60's Caddys. I am currently about to start a 1964 Coupe De Ville, and here are some that I have done in the past.

1964 Cadillac Hearse. 24x10 wheels in the rear, 22x8.5 in the front. C-section on the frame, and four corner air bags. York engine driven compressor with 2 viair 480's for back up.


----------



## 3onthetree

1961 Cadillc convertible. 22x9 in the back 20x8 in the front without any mods to the frame.


----------



## 3onthetree

1959 Cadillac 22x9 in the rear with Vogues, and 20x8 in the front. 4 Viair 550c compressors with 4 corner air ride.


----------



## 3onthetree

And, not much to do with air suspension, but here is a project that I worked on this past weekend. 1964 Cadillac Couch. After this, I am going to build a bed for my kid out of the nose. Will look cool next to my car in the garage, my chick says NO WAY it can go in the house. The bed will go in the house.






























I will be working on a center console out of the trunk lid, and start the upholstery soon.


----------



## matttatts

cut the back off that for a bed? :tears:


----------



## 3onthetree

I know it seems sad, the car was ruined in the front. It was a 4 door, no motor, no trans, it must have been sitting where it only got wet in the front, completely rusted out. Back was still nice. I know it seems cruel, but this was the best use for it.


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 20 2010, 02:44 PM~17249883
> *I know it seems sad, the car was ruined in the front.  It was a 4 door, no motor, no trans, it must have been sitting where it only got wet in the front, completely rusted out.  Back was still nice.  I know it seems cruel, but this was the best use for it.
> *


well thats not so bad then. at leasty its essence will live on :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthetree

I got some more done on the couch...my kid loves it.


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 20 2010, 02:47 PM~17249916
> *I got some more done on the couch...my kid loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fuckin ballin. i wana build one!


----------



## 3onthetree

I am working on the upholstery right now. I will post more pics as I go.


----------



## 3onthetree

Moved it inside to start the upholstery...


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 20 2010, 05:23 PM~17251224
> *Moved it inside to start the upholstery...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is the tru def of bitter sweet i want one but i dont wanna cut a cadillac up :happysad:


----------



## 3onthetree

It is easier than you think hno:


----------



## kevo

i'm new here, but... here's my '62 caddy... shaved and bagged... lays frame


----------



## zoolyfe

nice coupe kevo!


----------



## bastrd

My friends old car!


----------



## Envious Touch

Cadillac Kings Car Club will be featured on Hot Rod Television this Saturday May 1st 7:00am (Pacific Time) on the Speed Channel... don't miss it!


----------



## *ryno*

heres a few of mine.
63




62


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by bastrd_@Apr 28 2010, 11:00 AM~17330327
> *My friends old car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very Nice...My 64 is arriving today...I HATE All car shippers! I have been waiting for about a month! Got most of the stuff to start the tubbing and bags...I will post pics as I go.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by *ryno*_@Apr 29 2010, 05:56 AM~17338857
> *heres a  few of mine.
> 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62
> 
> *


The 63 looks great...what motor? Is that the 429?


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by bastrd_@Apr 28 2010, 11:00 AM~17330327
> *My friends old car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here are the tires going under the caddy. 405/25/24 with 24x14 wheels.


----------



## *ryno*

the 63 has the stock, rebuilt 390.


----------



## phillybusa




----------



## phillybusa

If I can get this 67 parts car, I might do the couch idea. It would be a cool addition to the living room with my bikes in there


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by phillybusa_@May 14 2010, 10:20 PM~17495526
> *If I can get this 67 parts car, I might do the couch idea.  It would be a cool addition to the living room with my bikes in there
> *



I just went and looked at a front clip for a 59 Caddy, I am going to build a bed for my son out of the nose. This will be a much bigger project than the couch. I will post pics as soon as I get started. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by phillybusa_@May 14 2010, 11:20 PM~17495526
> *If I can get this 67 parts car, I might do the couch idea.  It would be a cool addition to the living room with my bikes in there
> *


i need a grill on the cheap if u decide to cut a 67 up also need some skirts


----------



## goinlow

this is my boys caddy, it was bagged a few years ago.... I started it up last month and the air ride still works flawless, car is sitting now just rusting away.....


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jun 10 2010, 06:24 AM~17746901
> *this is my boys caddy,  it was bagged a few years ago....  I started it up last month and the air ride still works flawless, car is sitting now just rusting away.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur buddys a jack ass :|


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 10 2010, 07:45 PM~17752135
> *ur buddys a jack ass  :|
> *


true that bro! Homie is in jail and I have been trying to take care of the car for him but the fam just wants it sold/parted out..... I tried to buy it but when you ask $10,000 for a bondo sled I can`t see myself spending that just to help a homie out.....


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jun 10 2010, 05:24 AM~17746901
> *this is my boys caddy,  it was bagged a few years ago....  I started it up last month and the air ride still works flawless, car is sitting now just rusting away.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



   :uh:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@May 8 2010, 05:05 AM~17426569
> *Here are the tires going under the caddy.  405/25/24 with 24x14 wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN those are fucking HUGE!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jun 11 2010, 06:15 AM~17757549
> *true that bro!  Homie is in jail and I have been trying to take care of the car for him but the fam just wants it sold/parted out.....     I tried to buy it but when you ask $10,000 for a bondo sled I can`t see myself spending that just to help a homie out.....
> *


thats fucked up

i need the skirts and the grill :cheesy:


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 11 2010, 05:07 PM~17762777
> *DAMN those are fucking HUGE!!!!!
> *



Oh Yeah!!!! :biggrin: I just ordered the wheels yesterday, 24x15 with a 4.5 inch backspacing. Pretty much have to back half the car to make them work. The tires are the same size as a 31x16 Mickey Thompson slick. Started to take apart the 9 inch rear end so I can get the measerments to narrow it. My pesky job is getting in the way of my hot rod time.... :uh:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Jun 12 2010, 06:49 AM~17766320
> *Oh Yeah!!!! :biggrin: I just ordered the wheels yesterday, 24x15 with a 4.5 inch backspacing.  Pretty much have to back half the car to make them work.  The tires are the same size as a 31x16 Mickey Thompson slick.  Started to take apart the 9 inch rear end so I can get the measerments to narrow it.  My pesky job is getting in the way of my hot rod time.... :uh:
> *



lol, soon ... SOOOOONNNNNN hno:


----------



## slammin67

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 20 2010, 08:30 AM~17245724
> *Hey Guys, looking for all the 60's Caddys.  I am currently about to start a 1964 Coupe De Ville, and here are some that I have done in the past.
> 
> 1964 Cadillac Hearse.  24x10 wheels in the rear, 22x8.5 in the front.  C-section on the frame, and four corner air bags.  York engine driven compressor with 2 viair 480's for back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That hearse is fn tight !! Wow :thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by phillybusa_@May 14 2010, 10:16 PM~17495492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dope


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by kevo_@Apr 26 2010, 08:51 PM~17311393
> *i'm new here, but... here's my '62 caddy... shaved and bagged... lays frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hellz yeah.........


----------



## matttatts




----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jun 25 2010, 10:35 AM~17885353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very Nice...


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 11 2010, 05:07 PM~17762777
> *DAMN those are fucking HUGE!!!!!
> *



Got the wheels yesterday :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: I could only afford the rear right now, but I need them to start the back half of the car. The front wheels can wait a bit.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 11 2010, 05:07 PM~17762777
> *DAMN those are fucking HUGE!!!!!
> *



Now time to start cuttin....


----------



## starion88esir

Please tell me you didn't cut the floor of that hearse to clear those rims cause that would be a shameful waste.

I'm betting you're going to have 4-4 1/2" axles on that white caddy. Those rims are rediculous. Haha. Be interesting to see.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jul 10 2010, 06:14 AM~18009252
> *Please tell me you didn't cut the floor of that hearse to clear those rims cause that would be a shameful waste.
> 
> I'm betting you're going to have 4-4 1/2" axles on that white caddy. Those rims are rediculous. Haha. Be interesting to see.
> *



Im sorry to say, I did cut the floor out. I am not afaid to make some cuts if needed. And this car wont be any different than a back half prostreet car, it will be even easier because the Caddy has a factory 3 link set up. These wheels and tires are about the same size as 31x16.50 Mickey Thompson Street tires. Easy....


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Jul 10 2010, 06:57 AM~18009224
> *Now time to start cuttin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I GOT TO SEE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Jul 10 2010, 08:26 AM~18009272
> *Im sorry to say, I did cut the floor out.  I am not afaid to make some cuts if needed.  And this car wont be any different than a back half prostreet car, it will be even easier because the Caddy has a factory 3 link set up.  These wheels and tires are about the same size as 31x16.50 Mickey Thompson Street tires.  Easy....
> *


I'm not afraid of cutting shit either but a hearse without the rear deck and rollers is a butchered hearse (purely my opinion). Makes me sad, but hey, not my car. Looks good otherwise.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 10 2010, 10:39 AM~18010431
> *:wow:  I GOT TO SEE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Here is a Camaro that I did, has the same diameter tires only not as much wheel, and is just as wide. I think the Caddy will be easier....no cage...


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jul 10 2010, 01:05 PM~18011303
> *I'm not afraid of cutting shit either but a hearse without the rear deck and rollers is a butchered hearse (purely my opinion). Makes me sad, but hey, not my car. Looks good otherwise.
> *


I understand...I had one car that I was afraid to cut, 1959 Cadillac convertible...I never liked it as much. If I had to do it over, I would cut that car, if I did, I would probably still have it. I know some dont like it, but it is what makes a car mine...


----------



## deeppockets




----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by deeppockets_@Jul 12 2010, 01:56 PM~18026260
> *
> *


 :420:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 10 2010, 01:39 PM~18010431
> *:wow:  I GOT TO SEE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



x2 :drama:


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jul 23 2010, 12:47 PM~18123372
> *x2  :drama:
> *



Got the Caddy in the garage, got the 9 inch, I will be installing the hydraulic lift in my garage in a few weeks, and then start measuring, cutting , and welding...I am guessing that I will have it on the ground by Christmas....sooner if my pesky job did not get in the way! :uh:


----------



## 3onthetree

:thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree+Jul 23 2010, 05:15 PM~18124125-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got the Caddy in the garage, got the 9 inch, I will be installing the hydraulic lift in my garage in a few weeks, and then start measuring, cutting , and welding...I am guessing that I will have it on the ground by Christmas....sooner if my pesky job did not get in the way! :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3onthetree_@Jul 26 2010, 11:23 AM~18141969
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch




----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 30 2010, 12:14 AM~18183056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice. I miss that show, was this the one if San Fernando Valley? I know they used to do alot of Mooneyes Rat Fink Rat Rod shows there.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got another hearse. There is a chance that the 24x15's will fit right on this one. Gonna try it out tonite if I get a chance. Just got her home this morning from Maryland...lots to do. FIrst thing is to get rid of the Joe Dirt Stance.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Jul 30 2010, 07:55 AM~18184226
> *Very Nice.  I miss that show, was this the one if San Fernando Valley?  I know they used to do alot of Mooneyes Rat Fink Rat Rod shows there.
> *


Na, it was at the Irwindale Speedway


----------



## 3onthetree

I got the hearse in the garage, started to get the rear end and the springs out of way so I can rebuild. Here is the first mock up pick with the wheel tucked into the tub...


----------



## baggedout81

WOW


BAd ass


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 3 2010, 12:35 PM~18217241
> *WOW
> BAd ass
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Aug 3 2010, 04:30 AM~18214393
> *I got the hearse in the garage, started to get the rear end and the springs out of way so I can rebuild.  Here is the first mock up pick with the wheel tucked into the tub...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!! how much between the leaf pack and the rim/tire??? looks SICK !!!! keep em coming :cheesy:


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 3 2010, 06:23 PM~18220273
> *DAMN!!!! how much between the leaf pack and the rim/tire??? looks SICK !!!!  keep em coming  :cheesy:
> *


No spring pack, gonna make a 3 link with a panhard bar that goes up into the back of the car. The bags and the rear end will have to sink into the rear of the car about 6 inches. I got the metal yeserday to start the trailing arms, and the notch. Tonite I will cut out the floor and get started.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Aug 3 2010, 03:30 AM~18214393
> *I got the hearse in the garage, started to get the rear end and the springs out of way so I can rebuild.  Here is the first mock up pick with the wheel tucked into the tub...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks sick


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Aug 4 2010, 08:30 PM~18231704
> *Looks sick
> *


 Thanks. I got the rear end completely out last night. Picked up som more metal yesterday. Tonite...out with the fuel tank, then leaf springs, then start cutting.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Aug 3 2010, 06:30 AM~18214393
> *I got the hearse in the garage, started to get the rear end and the springs out of way so I can rebuild.  Here is the first mock up pick with the wheel tucked into the tub...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




bad ass bro, keep the pics coming !!!


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Aug 5 2010, 09:35 AM~18235528
> *bad ass bro,  keep the pics coming !!!
> *


The new pics wont be near as cool to some people, just the build, but I will keep them coming. I would have alot more done, but this pesky job just keeps getting in the way. (But who can complain about having a job right now!)

Thanks for the compliments
:biggrin:


----------



## starion88esir

Pretty sweet. Glad to see the new hearse is a lot newer.  I can enjoy it even if it gets cut up, though it's just a station wagon without the rack. :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Aug 5 2010, 03:42 PM~18238483
> *Pretty sweet. Glad to see the new hearse is a lot newer.  I can enjoy it even if it gets cut up, though it's just a station wagon without the rack. :biggrin:
> *



I was wondering when you were gonna chime in...I havent made any cuts yet, to too busy at work, but I know how you feel about the cutting. I will be very gentle  :tears: :tears:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 6 2010, 08:54 AM~18244280
> *
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## starion88esir

By all means, cut away. Just build a floor above it and put the rollers back for that clean and functional look. :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Aug 6 2010, 07:15 PM~18248565
> *By all means, cut away. Just build a floor above it and put the rollers back for that clean and functional look.  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe a casket to cover the bags... :angel:


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Aug 7 2010, 05:09 AM~18250686
> *Maybe a casket to cover the bags... :angel:
> *


 :biggrin:

I've always wanted to build a hearse and hide everything (tank, valves, compressors, watertraps) in a childs casket in the back.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Aug 7 2010, 05:20 AM~18250849
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I've always wanted to build a hearse and hide everything (tank, valves, compressors, watertraps) in a childs casket in the back.
> *


I may have to build a custom casket. It is hard for me to get a childs casket, makes me think of my baby! But I can build one I think that will look cool and not be creepy.


----------



## starion88esir

I can see with having a kid not liking that idea so much. I've seen some nice designs in the smaller coffins. Not to mention trying to remove a full size coffin by yourself or storing it out of the car if you're doing any other work. 

Got that bitch layed out yet?


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Aug 7 2010, 05:59 AM~18250938
> *I can see with having a kid not liking that idea so much. I've seen some nice designs in the smaller coffins. Not to mention trying to remove a full size coffin by yourself or storing it out of the car if you're doing any other work.
> 
> Got that bitch layed out yet?
> *



I only get a few hours a nite to work on her, and I must have left the Argon open on the welder, EMPTY this morning...just filled her a few days ago. BUMMER. So a trip to the welding shop first, and them I am back to work.
.


----------



## DetroitDetomaso

mine


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by DetroitDetomaso_@Aug 11 2010, 11:50 PM~18290520
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

OK, I got a little more done on the Hearse...opened up the floor, built the front mounts for the trailing arms, and got the rear end apart. Now I am just waiting for the new 9 inch housing and axles so I can start welding the tabs for the arms, and the bags.


----------



## starion88esir




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Aug 17 2010, 03:52 AM~18330399
> *OK, I got a little more done on the Hearse...opened up the floor, built the front mounts for the trailing arms, and got the rear end apart.  Now I am just waiting for the new 9 inch housing and axles so I can start welding the tabs for the arms, and the bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Aug 4 2010, 04:10 AM~18224399
> *No spring pack, gonna make a 3 link with a panhard bar that goes up into the back of the car.  The bags and the rear end will have to sink into the rear of the  car about 6 inches.  I got the metal yeserday to start the trailing arms, and the notch.  Tonite I will cut out the floor and get started.
> *


a 3 link like the old Airlift bolt on one? 

http://www.minitruckinweb.com/tech/suspens...n/photo_04.html

has 2 lower bars, one upper and a pan that connected to the diff. LOVIN the progress, lol making me want to quit my job and work on my Blazer so I can roll that bitch around town already!


----------



## starion88esir

Did you keep the rollers when you pulled em?


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 18 2010, 02:10 PM~18344740
> *a 3 link like the old Airlift bolt on one?
> 
> http://www.minitruckinweb.com/tech/suspens...n/photo_04.html
> 
> has 2 lower bars, one upper and a pan that connected to the diff. LOVIN the progress, lol making me want to quit my job and work on my Blazer so I can roll that bitch around town already!
> *


I had never seen that set up before, but very similar. My bridge will look a little different, but other than that, it will be about the same. 

Back to work for me tomorrow, it will be slow going now.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Aug 18 2010, 02:21 PM~18344823
> *Did you keep the rollers when you pulled em?
> *



I never had the rollers from this car. But I did get the tank mounted and it fit perfect under the rear of the car. I will feed the lines up into the car from there...now for sure I can just build a false floor and put the rollers back in...so I am looking for a set..then I was thinking a casket painted like a Hot Rod, flames or pinstriping, to make it less creeepy...I dont know, just sitting here thinking....  :420: my wife says if I spend another nite in the garage...I am in deep trouble. Happy Wife Happy Life


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 20 2010, 05:35 AM~17245738
> *1959 Cadillac 22x9 in the rear with Vogues, and 20x8 in the front.  4 Viair 550c compressors with 4 corner air ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you still have this one?when i saw it in havasu that bitch was bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## starion88esir

Sounds good. 

I was going to see if you wanted to sell them if you had them. Had an idea I'd like to try if I can find a set of rollers. 

You should slam a flower car after the hearse.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 18 2010, 05:27 PM~18346414
> *you still have this one?when i saw it in havasu that bitch was bad. :thumbsup:
> *


Nope, had to let this one go. I sold it so I could buy the same car in Convertible. When I got the convertible, I was too afraid to cut it. Now I wish I would have. If I would have bagged it, Im sure I would still own it. 

But on to the hearse.....


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Aug 18 2010, 07:38 PM~18347762
> *Sounds good.
> 
> I was going to see if you wanted to sell them if you had them. Had an idea I'd like to try if I can find a set of rollers.
> 
> You should slam a flower car after the hearse.
> *



I would love to have a flower car, they are hard to find. But I would cut one apart in a minute!


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Aug 19 2010, 03:06 AM~18350597
> *Nope, had to let this one go.  I sold it so I could buy the same car in Convertible.  When I got the convertible, I was too afraid to cut it.  Now I wish I would have.  If I would have bagged it, Im sure I would still own it.
> 
> But on to the hearse.....
> *


as it goes :biggrin: are these thing all over out there?theres a guy in havasu here with 6 hearses behind his shop.they look like superiors.all older but i havent got to look at them good yet.people told me about them and i came across them the other day.i think there all 60s era.only saw the back of the roofs.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 19 2010, 08:00 AM~18351385
> *as it goes :biggrin: are these thing all over out there?theres a guy in havasu here with 6 hearses behind his shop.they look like superiors.all older but i havent got to look at them good yet.people told me about them and i came across them the other day.i think there all 60s era.only saw the back of the roofs.
> *



No kidding! How did I miss that? I had a few hearses while I lived in Havasu too. Which shop? There used to be few at the used car dealer up by the Napa off McCulloch. I dont think he is there anymore. If they are in Havasu, they are probably pretty rust free. Any of them run, or do you know what condition they are in? I am making a trip to Havasu in about a month or so, I will have to try and find them...I just like cheking them out even if he has no iterest in selling...


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Aug 19 2010, 12:53 PM~18354244
> *No kidding!  How did I miss that?  I had a few hearses while I lived in Havasu too.  Which shop?  There used to be few at the used car dealer up by the Napa off McCulloch.  I dont think he is there anymore.  If they are in Havasu, they are probably pretty rust free.  Any of them run, or do you know what condition they are in?  I am making a trip to Havasu in about a month or so, I will have to try and find them...I just like cheking them out even if he has no iterest in selling...
> *


im not sure which shop it is but if your going up industrial or acoma i cant remember which,there in the back of a shop all backed up in a line.i want to say i saw them by camel towing.ill go look for them when im over there in the next day or so.i had a bunch of guys telling me about them before i saw them because i have a couple caddys too.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 19 2010, 02:39 PM~18354599
> *im not sure which shop it is but if your going up industrial or acoma i cant remember which,there in the back of a shop all backed up in a line.i want to say i saw them by camel towing.ill go look for them when im over there in the next day or so.i had a bunch of guys telling me about them before i saw them because i have a couple caddys too.
> *


I will have to check that out when I am there next month....


----------



## 3onthetree

Alright, got a little more done while I am waiting for the rear end housing. Just got the tracking number for that today. Looks like late this week. 

Started to work on the notch...































And did one side of the front. I just have the shock for mock up, it is a little long...


----------



## 3onthetree

:cheesy:


----------



## 3onthetree

I had to build some crazy looking extensions for my jacks to get the rear end with the wheels up into the car. Worked perfect though. I can now start the notch for the frame, finish the trailing arms, alot to do now. My wife put an 8pm curfew on me for being in the garage...what a meanie.


----------



## 3onthetree

And now the notch...


----------



## foey

SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 3 2010, 10:11 AM~18478440
> *SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree+Sep 2 2010, 07:58 AM~18468070-->
> 
> 
> 
> I had to build some crazy looking extensions for my jacks to get the rear end with the wheels up into the car.  Worked perfect though.  I can now start the notch for the frame, finish the trailing arms, alot to do now.  My wife put an 8pm curfew on me for being in the garage...what a meanie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3onthetree_@Sep 3 2010, 06:51 AM~18476585
> *And now the notch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Sep 3 2010, 01:42 PM~18479957
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthetree

Here is some more on the notch. 












The frame gets more narrow as you go back on this car, so the notch was a little tougher to build on the bench. I had to put it in and out of the car a million times, but it is ready to go in this side. Now the other side....see you in a few days.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Sep 6 2010, 04:24 AM~18496456
> *Here is some more on the notch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frame gets more narrow as you go back on this car, so the notch was a little tougher to build on the bench.  I had to put it in and out of the car a million times, but it is ready to go in this side.  Now the other side....see you in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :loco: :drama:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:h5:


----------



## draggingwagon

my 68 coupe
drive it almost daily
just rolled over 41k orginal miles


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by draggingwagon_@Sep 7 2010, 04:46 AM~18504603
> *my 68 coupe
> drive it almost daily
> just rolled over 41k orginal miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very Nice....
:thumbsup:


----------



## 66since96

> _Originally posted by draggingwagon_@Sep 7 2010, 06:46 AM~18504603
> *my 68 coupe
> drive it almost daily
> just rolled over 41k orginal miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sup Homie!


----------



## draggingwagon

what up yo!!!!


----------



## hartmankustoms

My 61


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by draggingwagon_@Sep 7 2010, 06:46 AM~18504603
> *my 68 coupe
> drive it almost daily
> just rolled over 41k orginal miles
> 
> *


So you only drive a few feet in an average day? 

Cars don't stay low mileage driving them daily. Hell, I had to stop just driving my NY'er for fun because I was racking up miles on it too fast.

It does look damn good though.


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by hartmankustoms_@Sep 20 2010, 09:58 PM~18616245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 61
> *


That's real nice, probably the last year you can get away with wide whites too. But I'd love to see it on pinners instead.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got some more done on the hearse. One side of the notch is in....


----------



## 3onthetree

Got tired on inhaling metal dust, so started to plumb up the valves...I mounted the tank under the car are ran the stainless up through the floor...











I got the rear end back up there and it fits just right into the notches. Now I have to cut the channel for the driveshaft...










this is where the wheels will sit for sure now...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 20 2010, 09:51 AM~17245805
> *And, not much to do with air suspension, but here is a project that I worked on this past weekend.  1964 Cadillac Couch.  After this, I am going to build a bed for my kid out of the nose.  Will look cool next to my car in the garage, my chick says NO WAY it can go in the house.  The bed will go in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be working on a center console out of the trunk lid, and start the upholstery soon.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## draggingwagon

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Sep 21 2010, 10:39 AM~18620770
> *So you only drive a few feet in an average day?
> 
> Cars don't stay low mileage driving them daily. Hell, I had to stop just driving my NY'er for fun because I was racking up miles on it too fast.
> 
> It does look damn good though.
> *


yeah cause im 30 years old and have owned it since new.... :uh: 
the car was in storage for years, lil old woman got to old to drive it. 
then i bought it, bagged it, and started driving it. pretty simple concept daily driven NOW....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kevo_@Apr 26 2010, 07:51 PM~17311393
> *i'm new here, but... here's my '62 caddy... shaved and bagged... lays frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Sep 25 2010, 01:50 PM~18660011
> *Got tired on inhaling metal dust, so started to plumb up the valves...I mounted the tank under the car are ran the stainless up through the floor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the rear end back up there and it fits just right into the notches.  Now I have to cut the channel for the driveshaft...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is where the wheels will sit for sure now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## ARIZONACLASSIC

I'm doing this '60 convertible right now. It built the system so it could be removed and original eqiptment reinstalled later if needed.


----------



## Narcissus

I know I'm revivin' an old thread here, but I just found it and got all sucked into the hearse project and see that there were no finished pics of it. Any updates?


----------



## caddy4yaass

damm 3 year old topic fuk it heres mine


----------



## ekserio

Bad ass Cadi's. Here's my 67. Did all the work myself with the homies. It was pretty beat when i got it. It's on Accuair E-Level.


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

ekserio said:


> Bad ass Cadi's. Here's my 67. Did all the work myself with the homies. It was pretty beat when i got it. It's on Accuair E-Level.
> View attachment 1023961
> 
> View attachment 1023969
> 
> View attachment 1023977


Looks badass!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines

ekserio said:


> Bad ass Cadi's. Here's my 67. Did all the work myself with the homies. It was pretty beat when i got it. It's on Accuair E-Level.
> View attachment 1023961
> 
> View attachment 1023969
> 
> View attachment 1023977



bad ass for sure!

love the wires but damn this would look good as well on 22's (slammed)


----------



## ekserio

Thanks Fellas. I have a few wheel setups I haven't put on yet. I'm sure I'll add a set of 20 or 22's to the list just the change it up a bit.

Front shot.








My Club brother's 64 Sedan Deville, also on Accuair e-level


----------



## big gonzo

TTT for the 60s caddys


----------



## caddy4yaass

ekserio said:


> Thanks Fellas. I have a few wheel setups I haven't put on yet. I'm sure I'll add a set of 20 or 22's to the list just the change it up a bit.
> 
> Front shot.
> View attachment 1025977
> 
> My Club brother's 64 Sedan Deville, also on Accuair e-level
> View attachment 1025985


Damn I wish there was clubs with caddys like that over here.


----------



## big gonzo

TTT


----------



## red chev

any pics of any w/ a custom rear end on deep dish 14 inch wires..


----------

